# Why does his poop stink so bad???



## mrssarahjones (May 16, 2011)

Hi everyone!
This is my first post, although I've been reading for years. I figured it was about time, + I couldn't find an answer to my question!

Background information:
Waffle is my 2nd hedgie, my first being Chompy. He is approx. 12 weeks old although I'm not positive. 

Problem:
His poop is so stinky I can barely stand it. I clean his cage out every morning and afternoon and each time it makes me literally almost vomit. I never ever had this problem with Chompy. His poop is almost completely solid with a little bit of liquid to it and is a normal brown color. Chompy's was always very hard and the same color with next to no smell. I am feeding Waffle differently from Chompy though due to reading on these forums! Chompy ate mostly pet store hedgehog food. Waffle eats Acana Wild Praire Cat Food with treats from Ultra Bites for Hedgehogs. He has no interest in crickets or mealworms for some reason. Personality wise he's normal, runs around, very curious, still really huffy when we try to handle him (he's been with us for about 2.5 weeks now). 

This is such a bad problem though, I'm not sure how much longer I am going to be able to stand it. It makes me want to stay away from him and that is AWFUL!

I hope you guys can help!
Thanks

Sarah


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Does the food you are feeding him have fish listed in the first few ingredients?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Igredient list:
Dried chicken meat, potatoes, fresh chicken boneless, fresh walleye, whitefish, dried meat, peas, chicken fat (naturally containing vitamin E), alfalfa, chicken liver, fresh Seefelchen, fresh eggs, salmon oil, sweet potato, pumpkin, spinach, turnip greens, tomatoes, carrots, apples organic sea vegetables, cranberries, Saskatoon, juniper berries, black currants, chicory root, licorice root, angelica, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaves, chamomile flowers, lavender, summer savory, rosemary, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.

The 5th and 4th ingredient is fish. Fish has been known to make hedgies poop REAL stinky lol. It also has salmon oil pretty far up there. Fish is good for hedgies and salmon oil helps with fur and skin, but too much of it can make their poopy all smelly


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I totally feel for you, Daisy's poops smelled so bad the first few weeks she was with me I was nauseated too! And that doesn't happen that easily with my brood, especially my 20 year old kitty who I has some issues. 

After Daisy got adjusted to her proper diet everything seemed to calm down, no more nastiness!

Fingers crossed that your little one settles out soon too, and yeah, we made a mistake with some kibbles that had fish in them too, wooohooo


----------



## mrssarahjones (May 16, 2011)

oh my gosh, that could totally be it! i'll start switching him off of it. i want him to be healthy but he's not going to get any love if i can't go near his cage and really it's so so so bad.


----------

